# Newbie and looking to buy a 225 or a 240 help!



## melloyello (May 25, 2009)

Hello everyone!

My partner and I are looking to buy a 225 or a 240 tt and looking for a bit of help.
Not sure what would be best between them, thinking of what it will be worth in a couple of years also.
Is there a big difference in running costs between the two?

Our budget will be about 13k. What should we be able to get for this amount of money?? Sorry if this sounds a bit daft.

Went and looked at a 2004(53) 225 in light blue with 38k for £11995 in a garage non audi it had leather interior. The car just looked a bit tired, the garage has had it for 6mths and hasnt been able to sell it!? It was a non audi garage, I found it on ebay motors.

Thanks for any help. my first post aswell!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum...

do you have pictures of the cars?

The 225 which has been sat there for 6 months, if you like it, offer them 9 grand and see what they say


----------



## melloyello (May 25, 2009)

Hi jammyd,

They offered us £300 of it! That was it!

Will see if I can work out how to put the pics on a post!!  
Need to nip out just now, will have a go when I come back in.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

melloyello said:


> Hi jammyd,
> 
> They offered us £300 of it! That was it!
> 
> ...


if you need any help just drop me a PM


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Dunno where you are but there's a lovely one at a dealer near Camberley, 2003 plate 225 with50k on - 10995 but it's been there about 2 months. Dealer wasn't interested in a reduction for me so I went elsewhere - but definitely worth a look if you're close enough


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## melloyello (May 25, 2009)

Badyaker, I live in the south of scotland. Not the best choice round here, but willing to travel!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------

